# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Пехота, экипажи,  расчеты, аммо киты etc... (Для новичков)

## Anonymous

Солдаты. Заметки новичка.

  Всем - привет. Буду новичком. Посему- немного оффтопа  (о себе) с позволения администрации (= 

  Купил 3 дня назад Юнкерс 88 1:72, (12$) от Ревелла, свою первую модель… Даже не купил – девушка подарила по моей просьбе =)))    Часто езжу в длительные командировки, и долгими летними вечерами в Вологодских и Архангельских болотах очень скушно, а к красоте тянет =)) да и ноут сгорел, так что совсем тоска. А картинки на коробках тааак завлекательны… Проснулся во мне замком взвода  «Штурмов», 2 года армии,  не зря прошли, тем более было это всего 5 лет назад. Ностальгия нахлынула. 

  В Ярославских магазинах широко представлена Тамия, Ревел и Звезда. Также есть несколько десятков моделей других производителей, но качество…да и модельный ряд их мне не особо интересен.  Звезда –  хорошо рифмуется со словом … ну вы знаете, детализация отливок – такая же. Остаются Тамия и Ревелл.

  Качество литья Ревелла – нууу… не супер на мой, субьективный взгляд начальника участка по строительству магистральных трубопроводов, сходил в магазин специально сравнить в Ревел с Тамией, так как она в два  раза дороже. 
  Вывод следующий: Тамия лучше в проработке мелких деталей типа клепочек-антенок-пулеметов,   почти полное отсутствие облоя. 
  Форумчане, подскажите – «ошметки» пластика, неровное прилегание деталей, швы которые надо зачищать\шпатлевать -  это несовершенство технологии или просто Ревелл –не лучшая фирма? 
Посему пока отложил наполовину склеенный Юнкерс, сходил и купил немецкий  минометный расчет 
 "German Infantry Mortar Team"  

Производитель: Tamiya
масштаб: 1:35
артикул: 35193
Комплект из 4 фигур в форме 1936 года с 80-мм минометом.

[b](80 mm Granatwerfer 34 и 4 пехотинца – командир (судя по эмблемам сержант, но с пистолетом???), заряжающий, стрелок, наводчик). 

  Хочу сделать небольшую диораму.
В наборе 2 литника, на одном миномет,  оружие, каски, вещмешки, саперные лопатки, фляги, ножи, пистолет и "аксессуары". 

Во втором литнике – «расчлененка» - фигуры в разрезах. Все из матового  темно-зеленого пластика, с высочайшим качеством детализации и, что радует - ни облоя, ни каверн, только еле заметные шовчики пресс-формы, но все удаляется легким поскребываением скальпеля. 

  Остановлюсь на пластике. Он по ощущению более мягкий чем у Ревелл, и  важное – поверхность матовая, а не глянцевая. 
В общем все выполнено на крайне приличном уровне. 
НО ОТСУТСТВУЮТ ДЕКОЛИ.  Выражение лиц воинов разное, но ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ. (=  Более подробно распишу все в обзоре. 

Про покраску: 
На коробке указанны номера 8ми красок ( базовые цвета), с помощью таблицы взял  не Тамиевкие, а Ревелл по 14 мл. 
С краской в Ярославле такая петрушка…Короче пришел в магаз, стоит стенд и на нем  только  Ревелл, а Тамии нет вообще. Начал подбирать… На случайный вопрос а нет ли Тамии, продавцы молча ведут в подсобку и открывают глухой шкаф, с 20тью коробками Тамии… Выбирайте.
Спрашиваю, почему не выставляют на витрину – ответить внятно не могут, что-то бурчат про эксклюзив =)))

  Кстати краски Ревел, стоят 55 рублей, Тамия по 65р, без скидки (скидка 7%).  Все матовые… По моему немного глянца на оружие и металлика на миномет не помешает.

  По старой привычке ( худож. школа, 8-ми летка) купил 3 колонковые кисти (20$) и 3 беличьи (15$) Колонок хорошо подходит для лессировок и «сухой кисти» т.к щетина довольно жесткая  и плотная. Беличьи и куньи кисти гораздо мягче и хорошо подходят для проработки очень мелких деталей. У беличьих кистей самый тонкий кончик (за счет более тонкой ости волоса).  Про размеры вы  и сами все узнаете. 

   Совет: не покупайте кисти вместе с краской в одном магазине. не поленитесь , найдите магаз для художников (часто продают вместе с антиквариатом), и купите нормальные кисти за нормальные деньги. а не 000 «якобы кунью» от Ревелла за 4 буказоида.

  Начинаюшим:
  Ребят, полностью кистью покрасить модель самолета  прилично - невозможно. ИМХО. Если только вы не закончили худ. училище или универ по специальностям РЕСТАВРАТОР или ЛАКОВАЯ МИНИАТЮРА. Так что тратится на аэрограф придется, по-любому, зато приобретете новую специальность(=  и в голодный год будете раскрашивать тюнинговые тачки, тем более что техника работы аэрографом несколько проще, чем кистью например, так как аэрограф многое «прощает», и позволяет добиться многих эффектов (например мягкий градиент) без особых усилий. Практикуйте и все получится. 
Аэрографа пока у меня нет (но это только пока), отчасти поэтому я взял для начала минометный расчет – относительно не дорого и можно окрашивать кистью. 


  После двух дней проведенных в инете нашел  фото миномета  Но крайне мало инфы по раскраске солдат, и вообще по солдатам информации маловато, если сравнивать с самолетами… )))= 

  Уважаемые форумяне! Возникли следующие вопросы:

Чем пластиковые солдаты отличаются от «смоляных»? 

Продукция каких фирм отличается высоким качеством литья именно фигурок? Что предпочитаете вы? 

Возможно кто-то делал диораму типа  «укрепрайон», с ДОТами и окопами, лесом и заграждениями… Подскажите где купить и кто делает деревья?  И как сделать окопы – ума не приложу…. не насыпать же 4 см грунта на раму…?

На сегодня пока все, 
Жду ваших ответов\комментариев
АртёмКа.

----------


## Anonymous

Ответы на многие свои вопросы нашел вечером, но может быть кому-нить поможет...

Как делать дерьвья в картинках,  энциклопедия от ТАМИЯ 


Ревелл не льет фигурки, посему остается Тамия и армия чешских производителей. 

Доты и всяческие блоки, столбы, и т д для создания диорам  ТУТ 

Форумяне!!! Хелп!!!
Я никак не пойму в чем отличие смоляных фигурок от пластика!!!! Просморел 5 сайтов производителей "смоляных фигур" но особой разницы не заметил. Разве что зверские выражения лиц моделей... Как например у СМК...
Обьясните плиз. 
_______________
Уезжаю на неделю.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я никак не пойму в чем отличие смоляных фигурок от пластика!!!! Просморел 5 сайтов производителей "смоляных фигур" но особой разницы не заметил. Разве что зверские выражения лиц моделей... Как например у СМК...
> Обьясните плиз.


Отличие в материале и технологии производства. Как следствие, смоляные фигурки обычно отличаются более тонкой проработкой деталей (которого нельзя достичь при литье под давлением), маленьким тиражом и более высокой ценой. Кроме того, как правило, смоляные фигурки отливаются целиком, так что изменить позу бывает достаточно трудно. Но зато ассортимент смоляных фигурок очень богат. Их производят десятки (если не сотни) всяких фирм и фирмочек.

----------


## Anonymous

> Но зато ассортимент смоляных фигурок очень богат.


В принципе да, ассортимент велик, но очень мало российской пехоты... по сравнению с вермахтом и США. Почему? Ответ я знаю, но все равно немного жаль. 

Спасибо Дмитрий! 
Еще вопрос возник в процессе композиции и сборки минометного расчета... 
Нашел отличные фигурки в масштабе вроде 1/32, и из металла...
Нельзя поподробнее расказать о фигурах из металла может кто сталкивался? Производитель Andreas... 


 Отличная статья по раскраске лиц фигурок 1/35

----------


## Д.Срибный

Попадается и русская пехота, меньше чем немцев, но есть. Можно полазить по всяким интернет магазинам и найти немало наборов.
Но я бы порекомендовал все ж попробовать сначала пластик.
Есть много наборов советской пехоты от Tamiya, Dragon, ICM. Относительно недорого и сердито. 

ПО металлическим фигуркам есть немного на нашем сайте:

http://modelism.airforce.ru/figures/re54-28/index.htm

http://modelism.airforce.ru/figures/...lots/index.htm

Мое личное мнение - пластик и смола лучше.

----------

